# Pressemeldung: LAV-Union-Nord im DAV zur Zulassung von Ausnahmen nach § 22



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2006)

Allgemeinverfügung zur Zulassung von Ausnahmen nach § 22 Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in Küstengewässern

Fundstelle :

Bekanntmachung des Amtes für ländliche Räume Kiel, als obere Fischereibehörde

Vom 03.02.2006 – 6/63 – 7501.20.02 

Aufgrund des § 22 Abs. 3 der Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in 

Küstengewässern ( KüFO ) vom 23. Juni 1999 ( GVOBI. Schl.-H. 1999,S.206 ), zuletzt geändert durch Landesverordnung zur Änderung der Schleswig – Holsteinischen Küstenfischereiordnung von  10. Februar 2005 ( GVOBI. Schl.- H. 2005.S.125 ) werden in Schleswig-Holsteinischen Küstengewässern der Ostsee die  

1. Mindestmaße für Flundern , Hering , Wittling und Kliesche und die

2. Schonzeiten für weibliche Scholle , weibliche Flunder , Steinbutt und Glattbutt  

nach § 2 KüFO und die  

3. Mindestmaschenöffnungen für die Sprottenfischerei von 32 mm nach § 10 
KüFO  aufgehoben. 

Für Erwerbsfischer gelten für die oben genannten Fischarten die Mindestmaße,

Schonzeiten und Mindestmaschenöffnungen der Verordnung ( EG ) Nr . 52 / 2006 des Rates vom 22.12.2005. 

Diese Allgemeinverfügung ist gültig bis zum 31.12. 2006


----------

